# Devils Lake



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Tried nort fishing last night on the big lake. Walleye fishing seemed to be slow at best, so we decided to try some slimmers. Fishing was hot!! must have caught 30-35 norts in the 5-10 lb range. smelt or fatheads, didn't seem to matter. Always nice to catch something that fights. My buddy from texas was hooked. Ice on the shore was pretty shotty. I ended up breaking thru up too my knees in one spot. Once you got 20 yards from shore, ice was 30-35 inches thick. Lets hope for more warm weather!!!


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Great to hear you got into the Slimmers.

This time of year can be great.

Ice over here has changed quickly with the rain we received last night.

Mother Nature always figures out a way to slow down or catch up if needed.


----------

